# PowerColor and TechPowerup Present Pimp My Rig Contest



## btarunr (Sep 1, 2011)

It's that time again, when bagging some rad graphics hardware is as easy as showing off your PC tuning skills and filling up a form in GPU-Z 0.5.5. PowerColor is back on board with us, and this time what we're giving away will come with the bragging rights of being perhaps the only people in the world to have it! Presenting, PowerColor and TechPowerUp Pimp my Rig Contest 2011!

You stand to win a rare, one of its kind *PowerColor dual Radeon HD 6970 X2 prototype*, which is designed by its makers to be one of the fastest, most tweakable graphics cards. There's just one prototype on the planet that's fully finished for the consumer, and you stand to win it! All you have to do is get the _lowest_ possible 3DMark 03 score in default settings (of 3DMark), submit the validation link of your feat along with other details in the "PowerColor Giveaway" tab of GPU-Z 0.5.5. That's right, you don't need the fastest hardware to win this contest, just your skills. 





That's not all! You can still leave things to Lady Luck. From the pool of valid entries, we will randomly pick one person, who will bag an awesome new *PowerColor Radeon HD 6870 X2* dual-GPU graphics card! So there's simply no reason not to try! 

For more information, download GPU-Z 0.5.5, and click on the "PowerColor Giveaway" tab. Good luck!

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Impressive, I guess it's time to pull out some old hardware and down clock the crap out of it.


----------



## qubit (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome. 

The _lowest_ score, eh? I think I might have just the hardware for that. 

BTW when's the closing date?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 1, 2011)

It's worth it just to try to bag that 6870x2!

If only I still had my older hardware


----------



## Homeless (Sep 1, 2011)

Hmm what's the slowest card that can actually run 3dmark03?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 1, 2011)

Homeless said:


> Hmm what's the slowest card that can actually run 3dmark03?



For D3D9, the minimum cards would be a Radeon 9500 or a GeForce FX 5200. I'm sure there's probably late model SiS, Intel or VIA cards/IGPs that will run it as well.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 1, 2011)

I am so in!


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 1, 2011)

Can I not run 3dmark03 and try and win the HD6870x2?  Hmm...Doesn't look like it....:shadedshu

So if you don't have shitty old hardware you can't win.  I'll pass.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 1, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Can I not run 3dmark03 and try and win the HD6870x2?  Hmm...Doesn't look like it....:shadedshu
> 
> So if you don't have shitty old hardware you can't win.  I'll pass.



Sadly it kind of excludes a lot of people.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 1, 2011)

onboard graphics can do right


----------



## bear jesus (Sep 1, 2011)

wow the lowest 3dmark 03 score? that is going to be a tough one as i know hundreds of us have decades old hardware that may only just about run 03


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 1, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> onboard graphics can do right



try downclocking them, i'm down to 30mhz on my motherboards intergrated


----------



## ERazer (Sep 1, 2011)

hmm i still have my old ati 3850, im in  hell ill prolly find my old agp cards


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 1, 2011)

I think this contest is kind of hysterical, no less because of that giant 6970 which has an exaggerated, almost comic look to it.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> giant 6970



it's a HD 6990 (two GPUs)


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 1, 2011)

I just scored 667 on my netbook. Thats probably pretty low. Gonna try see if I can tweak it a little lower before I submit my score.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 1, 2011)

i think notebook and netbooks arent allowed
thats so bad


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 1, 2011)

This is easy... I won't try... therefor my score is zero and the lowest possible.... i win /thread


----------



## zezinhocrack (Sep 1, 2011)

I have an AGP Rage 3D LT, I think with a Pentium III 900MHZ should be well down the result!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> For D3D9, the minimum cards would be a Radeon 9500 or a GeForce FX 5200. I'm sure there's probably late model SiS, Intel or VIA cards/IGPs that will run it as well.



Oh my... I think I have a 5200 sitting around here somewhere...


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 1, 2011)

zezinhocrack said:


> I have an AGP Rage 3D LT, I think with a Pentium III 900MHZ should be well down the result!
> 
> http://images02.olx.pt/ui/11/31/83/...-Ati-Rage-3D-Lt-Pro-AGP-8Mb-Placa-Grafica.jpg



But it doesn't have DirectX 9


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 1, 2011)

Just want to be clear...is it a 6870x2 or 6970x2?


----------



## zezinhocrack (Sep 1, 2011)

Ahhhh only cards that support DX9, then I use this one with IGP route Gigabyte GA-8VM800PMC, via the site says it has support for DX9:

http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets/p4-series/p4m800_pro/

*Full Software support including Microsoft DirectX 7.0, 8.0, 9.0 and Open GL support



Derek12 said:


> But it doesn't have DirectX 9


----------



## theJesus (Sep 1, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Can I not run 3dmark03 and try and win the HD6870x2?  Hmm...Doesn't look like it....:shadedshu
> 
> So if you don't have shitty old hardware you can't win.  I'll pass.





[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Sadly it kind of excludes a lot of people.





PopcornMachine said:


> Just want to be clear...is it a 6870x2 or 6970x2?


Some people just can't read :shadedshu

Any valid entry is eligible to receive the 6870x2 (totally random).  The 6970x2 is awarded to the lowest score.

One question I have though is whether or not down-clocking is permitted?


----------



## ooiman92 (Sep 1, 2011)

So does this mean that notebooks are allowed this time?


----------



## Zim_256 (Sep 1, 2011)

ooiman92 said:


> So does this mean that notebooks are allowed this time?



No notebooks, it's in the terms and conditions.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn i dont have any old hardware, if someone has a pentium III celeron i bet that would do the trick.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 1, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Can I not run 3dmark03 and try and win the HD6870x2?  Hmm...Doesn't look like it....:shadedshu





theJesus said:


> Some people just can't read :shadedshu
> 
> Any valid entry is eligible to receive the 6870x2 (totally random).  The 6970x2 is awarded to the lowest score.



What I said was that I want to try and win the 6870x2 and not *HAVE TO * run 3Dmark03 because I don't have old shitty parts lying around.  I have no chance of winning the 6970x2.

You are right some people can't read.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 1, 2011)

downloading now I got a pretty old computer but 
I don't know if its good enough to run 3dmark 03

Here is a link to the proper place for discussion 


Minimum System Recommendations

    x86 compatible processor, 1000MHz
    256MB of RAM (512MB recommended)
    1.0GB of free hard disk space
    Windows® 98/SE/ME/2000/XP
    DirectX®9.0c or later
    DirectX®9.0 compatible graphics adapter that has 32MB of memory and is fully DirectX®7.0 compliant
    Microsoft® Internet Explorer 6


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2011)

Strange.. I find myself being dissapointed with how good the performance is on my 9800se / s754 rig.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 1, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> What I said was that I want to try and win the 6870x2 and not *HAVE TO * run 3Dmark03 because I don't have old shitty parts lying around.  I have no chance of winning the 6970x2.
> 
> You are right some people can't read.


I love how you left out the other part of your quote, which is what I was mainly referring to.  The part that said, "So if you don't have shitty old hardware you can't win."


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 1, 2011)

zezinhocrack said:


> Ahhhh only cards that support DX9, then I use this one with IGP route Gigabyte GA-8VM800PMC, via the site says it has support for DX9:
> 
> http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets/p4-series/p4m800_pro/
> 
> *Full Software support including Microsoft DirectX 7.0, 8.0, 9.0 and Open GL support



Correct, with that you should be supported 



I don't think anyone is excluded anyone who have a desktop can participate, even you can do underclock, I though at first that was forbidden


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 1, 2011)

bummer you cant use a netbook. my girlfriends netbook would get a truely awful score lol. especially if i ran like prime95 and some graphic benchmarker in the background lol

oh well ill run it on my current pc to at least have a shot at the 6870x2. I don't have any older hardware ATM.


----------



## microtrash (Sep 1, 2011)

Just run 3Dmark on a PIII with only 64MB of ram and OCCT running in background. You'll have a abysmal score. !!!


----------



## Binge (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe I'll ruin it for all of those folks with old hardware, but why not put your rig to one core (bios disabled)?  That just starts the fun.  Underclock it.  Underclock your GPU.  Simultaniously run multiple benchmarks.  Why need an old PC when you can cripple your own?  

No need to thank me.  I honestly just can't run 3Dmark on my phone so... well I can't enter the contest right now.


----------



## imitation (Sep 1, 2011)

I've got a Geforce 2 GTS! Too old though (DX7).

Plus, GPU-Z won't start on my AMD E-350 laptop (Lenovo S205 + W7U64). I get the splash screen just fine, but it stays there and keeps eating CPU time.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 1, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Some people just can't read :shadedshu
> 
> Any valid entry is eligible to receive the 6870x2 (totally random).  The 6970x2 is awarded to the lowest score.
> 
> One question I have though is whether or not down-clocking is permitted?



I can read.  The bolded sections in the op say 6870 and 6970.  Each one is different.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 1, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> I can read.  The bolded sections in the op say 6870 and 6970.  Each one is different.


There are two prizes.  One is 6870x2 (winner chosen randomly from all valid entries).  One is 6970x2 (given to lowest score).


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2011)

theJesus said:


> So if you don't have shitty old hardware you can't win."



not true, just a question of tweaking skill


----------



## joseaugusto1 (Sep 1, 2011)

the lowest i got is 1134 ... how bad is that?


----------



## theJesus (Sep 1, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> not true, just a question of tweaking skill


So under-clocking and such are allowed?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2011)

theJesus said:


> So under-clocking and such are allowed?



yes


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm out.


----------



## Breathless (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry if this has been stated somewhere, but when is the contest over?


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2011)

Breathless said:


> Sorry if this has been stated somewhere, but when is the contest over?



September 31st


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 1, 2011)

i can confirm that the system specification are wrong, the program will actually run down much lower, (think 2 or 3 hundred mhz), however the CPU will not affect the score, the CPU's score is not included in the 3d mark score, but as a separate score you can only see in the additional details tab

as such, don't bother reducing the processors clockspeed unless your really sure it could affect the measured speed of the graphics card your using (EG:Act as a bottleneck), but from my experience, even a 10% reduction in graphics card clockspeed will have a bigger affect then a 50% CPU reduction

The benchmark will also take a very long time to load when you lower the CPU

overall, lowering your CPU to values of less then 1ghz is a thing i would only reccomend if you have a very long time to do the benchmark or want to leave the PC on overnight


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 1, 2011)

theJesus said:


> There are two prizes.  One is 6870x2 (winner chosen randomly from all valid entries).  One is 6970x2 (given to lowest score).



Oh.  Well that's different then. 

Nevermind. 

PS. you were right...I can't read...


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 1, 2011)

Brb, digging up my x1650PRO+AXP rig, downcloking to 100MHz.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 1, 2011)

anyone want to post their scores yet 
I have a felling that 6k is to high.


----------



## scope54 (Sep 1, 2011)

Does it matter about driver settings, for example does it matter if we force AA and AF through control panels?

also for those just looking through from TPU the rules and regs site is here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/contest5.php

no netbooks or notebooks


----------



## cmberry20 (Sep 1, 2011)

Anyone got lower than 5!!

http://3dmark.com/3dm03/5771751?sho...?compareResultId=5771751&compareResultType=10


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 1, 2011)

cmberry20 said:


> Anyone got lower than 5!!
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/5771751?sho...?compareResultId=5771751&compareResultType=10



AMD Athlon XP-M Mobile? is that a laptop?


----------



## Breathless (Sep 1, 2011)

"Your graphics card must support and complete the 3DMark03 Nature test"

So supporting and completing are two different things? Can you elaborate?


----------



## cmberry20 (Sep 1, 2011)

No, its Socket A (462). They are very good for overclocking plus I think the multiplier is unlocked


----------



## cmberry20 (Sep 1, 2011)

Breathless said:


> "Your graphics card must support and complete the 3DMark03 Nature test"
> 
> So supporting and completing are two different things? Can you elaborate?



Well it has to support it - ie. DX9 (not all tests in 3Dmark03 are DX9) & it has to complete it - ie. not crash/error


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2011)

cmberry20 said:


> Anyone got lower than 5!!
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/5771751?sho...?compareResultId=5771751&compareResultType=10



You're missing CPU scores which is a part of the score in the benchmark. Feature tests are not and can be turned off.


----------



## Doomedspeed (Sep 1, 2011)

Breathless said:


> "Your graphics card must support and complete the 3DMark03 Nature test"
> 
> So supporting and completing are two different things? Can you elaborate?





cmberry20 said:


> Anyone got lower than 5!!
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/5771751?sho...?compareResultId=5771751&compareResultType=10




Does your "0 FPS" on the nature test count as completing it?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 1, 2011)

well i tried running it but 3Dmark 03 wont run any of the benchmarks after the Wings of Prey test, looks like i cant participate in this contest.


----------



## cmberry20 (Sep 1, 2011)

Doomedspeed said:


> Does your "0 FPS" on the nature test count as completing it?



Yes it does.

This test wasnt done by me though. There was a contest a couple of years back for exactly the same thing - lowest score for 3DMark03 - it was won by someone with a score of 3!!! However, I could only find the second place winner which was linked in the post above - 5!


----------



## Doomedspeed (Sep 1, 2011)

cmberry20 said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> This test wasnt done by me though. There was a contest a couple of years back for exactly the same thing - lowest score for 3DMark03 - it was won by someone with a score of 3!!! However, I could only find the second place winner which was linked in the post above - 5!



That's impressive.

I managed 1305. I hope will win 2nd prize!


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Sep 1, 2011)

to bad my artari 800xl cant run benchmarks


----------



## TheRagnarok (Sep 2, 2011)

*Time Capsule*

Looks like I have an excuse to rummage through all the crap in my closet. 
It's a freaking time capsule.


----------



## scope54 (Sep 2, 2011)

1359 on my desktop, setting up my old athlon xp with 9800 pro (im surprised they still work, they havent been turned on in years).


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh man, I happen to have an old POS Dell that should bring is some real crappy scores LOLOL


----------



## Rowsol (Sep 2, 2011)

cmberry20 said:


> Anyone got lower than 5!!
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/5771751?sho...?compareResultId=5771751&compareResultType=10



I lol'ed when I saw the 0 mhz clock.


----------



## joseaugusto1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Im getting 218... i really want to get to 5 LOL


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 2, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Can I not run 3dmark03 and try and win the HD6870x2?  Hmm...Doesn't look like it....:shadedshu
> 
> *So if you don't have shitty old hardware you can't win.*  I'll pass.





HossHuge said:


> What I said was that I want to try and win the 6870x2 and not HAVE TO  run 3Dmark03 because* I don't have old shitty parts lying around*.  I have no chance of winning the 6970x2.
> 
> You are right some people can't read.





theJesus said:


> I love how you left out the other part of your quote, which is what I was mainly referring to.  The part that said, *"So if you don't have shitty old hardware you can't win."*



Once again learn to read.


So this is what you guys refer to as trolling?  Pathetic people who have no lives try to argue so that they feel important.  Very funny....

Hoss is done with you theDevil.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2011)

time to break out the big guns tomorrow. anyone know if the old S3 unichrome stuff supports D3D?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 2, 2011)

my laptop, underclocked, and in powersaving mode, got 15k
ugh


----------



## option350z (Sep 2, 2011)

cdawall said:


> time to break out the big guns tomorrow. anyone know if the old S3 unichrome stuff supports D3D?


 I believe it does but it only supports d3d7


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2011)

option350z said:


> I believe it does but it only supports d3d7



hmmm well i do have an FX5700 i can dumb down.


----------



## dsdsdk (Sep 2, 2011)

erocker said:


> You're missing CPU scores which is a part of the score in the benchmark. Feature tests are not and can be turned off.



How come you get a score without them? And ORB lets you upload the score?

Can Wizzard confirm CPU test is not a part of the score?


----------



## theJesus (Sep 2, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Once again learn to read.
> 
> 
> So this is what you guys refer to as trolling?  Pathetic people who have no lives try to argue so that they feel important.  Very funny....
> ...


What are you trying to point out?  You made a claim that you could not win this contest without old hardware and I provided info which stated that you could win a secondary prize with any hardware.

Also, I'd rather not take this down to personal insults, but if you really wish to do so, then go right ahead.  I know where the report button is.


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2011)

dsdsdk said:


> How come you get a score without them? And ORB lets you upload the score?
> 
> Can Wizzard confirm CPU test is not a part of the score?



It does say default settings. To subtract tests from the settings wouldn't be default.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 2, 2011)

theJesus said:


> What are you trying to point out?  You made a claim that you could not win this contest without old hardware and I provided info which stated that you could win a secondary prize with any hardware.



I know there is a 2nd prize but I just think it's stupid to go through the process when the 2nd prize has nothing to do with the 3dmark03 contest.



theJesus said:


> Also, I'd rather not take this down to personal insults, but if you really wish to do so, then go right ahead.  I know where the report button is.



You are right.  I am sorry.  My bad.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 2, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> I know there is a 2nd prize but I just think it's stupid to go through the process when the 2nd prize has nothing to do with the 3dmark03 contest.


I see your point and don't really agree or disagree.  When I made my first post, I saw no indication that you were aware of the 2nd prize, so I made a false assumption.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 2, 2011)

Interesting contest, think I've thought of a cool way to do this if I can be bothered.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm gonna head over to craigslist and check out the junk people are giving away for free


----------



## Dr. Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

Is that 2 GPUs or 4?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 2, 2011)

YES, I knew not chucking out my old p4 with an agp hd3650 would come in handy!!!

http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434178?show_ads=true&page=/3dm03/6434178?key=WNEZsSFQEkSTF8QshhkrnX4AkzaH8Z

LOL, now for some serious underclocking and running with 1 stick on ram. 128mb ftw.!


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 2, 2011)

OK, this is my starting position, P4 with X800SE flashed X800XT bios donkey's years ago. Currently 8895 3D03marks. http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434234?show_ads=true&page=/3dm03/6434234?key=THhzmJs8kcCDNcU2MfATbP6eALKQCm I'm surprised it is so much higher than 1nf3rn0x's score above. OK, now to start downclocking


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 2, 2011)

qubit said:


> Awesome.
> 
> The _lowest_ score, eh? I think I might have just the hardware for that.
> 
> BTW when's the closing date?



lowest? really?
thats what i call contest, being different
5 thumbs for powercolor


----------



## HalfAHertz (Sep 2, 2011)

http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434256?show_ads=true&page=/3dm03/6434256?key=3Xrs9rc8aV9NpzFT0acp2SAQUCzBUX

I dusted off an old 9550 
I think that the only way to go sub 100, you need an intel IGP

edit:drats can't go lower :S


----------



## mystikl (Sep 2, 2011)

Just wondering... anyone hit fiddy yet?


----------



## joseaugusto1 (Sep 2, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434256?show_ads=true&page=/3dm03/6434256?key=3Xrs9rc8aV9NpzFT0acp2SAQUCzBUX
> 
> I dusted off an old 9550
> I think that the only way to go sub 100, you need an intel IGP
> ...




Nice score...all i got is 218 http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6433987


----------



## macsat (Sep 2, 2011)

*how to send your link ?*

 i have done the test and i got a very good score  but when i try to send my link the GPU-Z says that "no card detected " !!!!!
the software dosen't detect my card so what can i do to fix this ?

here's a link to my score 
http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434124?show_ads=true&page=/3dm03/6434124?key=PB6R7j9nwabCqUp7dfp3QPR8Q2BVF4


----------



## Activeduke (Sep 2, 2011)

If only my old Presario with win95 had DX9. The cpu runs at 8mhz or something


----------



## cmberry20 (Sep 2, 2011)

macsat said:


> i have done the test and i got a very good score  but when i try to send my link the GPU-Z says that "no card detected " !!!!!
> the software dosen't detect my card so what can i do to fix this ?
> 
> here's a link to my score
> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434124?show_ads=true&page=/3dm03/6434124?key=PB6R7j9nwabCqUp7dfp3QPR8Q2BVF4



I dont think the UniChrome graphics support DX9. It certainly hasnt completed all the tests so that score is invalid anyway.


----------



## joseaugusto1 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a problem just got 98 on 3dmark03 and it went throught all the tests but it wont show on the online score .... any idea of what is happening? thanks guys


----------



## Frick (Sep 2, 2011)

All you people thinking about using laptops:



> All desktop systems are welcome to submit their entry (no notebooks, netboooks, tablets or other such portable systems).



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/contest5.php

The oldets card I've got that can enter is the 9600SE in System specs. We'll see if I can be assed to do it. 

Big props to Powercolor/TPU for a fun contest!

EDIT: I might be able to dig up a slot 1 motherboard and put the original celly in it.. No level 2 cache for lyfe!


----------



## mystikl (Sep 2, 2011)

Why doesn't it show the game tests with the frame rate achieved?

http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434427?show_ads=true&page=/3dm03/6434427?key=Y0ZKJ3MRyeW05PUq9wkWVB8yZk6YFc


----------



## Frick (Sep 2, 2011)

mystikl said:


> Why doesn't it show the game tests with the frame rate achieved?
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434427?show_ads=true&page=/3dm03/6434427?key=Y0ZKJ3MRyeW05PUq9wkWVB8yZk6YFc



Did it complete the game tests? Try again and see what happens.


----------



## Frick (Sep 2, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> I know there is a 2nd prize but I just think it's stupid to go through the process when the 2nd prize has nothing to do with the 3dmark03 contest.



You still have to do the benchmark and put it up.

Also, remember this ppl:



> The benchmark must have been made during the competition period and must have "PowerColor PIMP MY RIG 2011" in the title.


----------



## mystikl (Sep 2, 2011)

Tried it 3 times, best it could do is show the result for the first game, I'm guessing it's running so slow it skips the ending of the games and goes to the next game.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2011)

erocker said:


> It does say default settings. To subtract tests from the settings wouldn't be default.



I can run my radeon 7500 through with default settings complete with an orb score. It however skips half the tests nature being one of them...the bench is however still on default.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 2, 2011)

I see some really good overall scores being posted, but it appears some are missing scores for certain elements of the benchmark.

I would like for W1zzard to clarify; in order to qualify, does the ORB link need to show scores for all elements of the benchmark, and if not, what may be excluded? Also, N/A is not considered a score, correct?

In other words; joseaugusto1 got http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6433987, and it appears all the tests have scores. 
*EDIT: I just noticed Battle of Proxycon is missing, therefore this submission would not qualify?*

On the other hand, HalfAHertz got http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434256 a better score, but is missing Battle of Proxycon and Trolls Lair. 

And, I presume the score mystikl got http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434427 would not qualify because of missing the graphics tests and the fact that the other score show N/A.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2011)

mystikl said:


> Tried it 3 times, best it could do is show the result for the first game, I'm guessing it's running so slow it skips the ending of the games and goes to the next game.



The card does not support the mother nature test no point in running anymore as the card is not giving you a valid score.


----------



## joseaugusto1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually i think the problem is when the FPS rate is below 1, when you hit the button Details... it actually shows the FPS rate for all the tests but it wont show them on the website and it only shows those above 1 and Hopefully W1zzard will clarify this issue.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Sep 2, 2011)

i got 100 - let me see those tears 

http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434324?show_ads=true&page=/3dm03/6434324?key=PPK9E9TWd06V3pc6hs7JceyEQkXuZr

btw I don't know why it doesn't report all the test. I did it with the default settings. It went through all of them- the airplanes, the soldiers, the babe knifing the trolls and the nature one. It was painful to watch running at less than 1 fps and all


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 2, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> i got 100 - let me see those tears
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434324?show_ads=true&page=/3dm03/6434324?key=PPK9E9TWd06V3pc6hs7JceyEQkXuZr
> 
> btw I don't know why it doesn't report all the test. I did it with the default settings. It went through all of them- the airplanes, the soldiers, the babe knifing the trolls and the nature one. It was painful to watch running at less than 1 fps and all



Great!

But, are you not missing the results for Battle of Proxycon, Trolls Lair, Mother Nature, and Rag Doll?


----------



## cmberry20 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, I'm below 50 now, reckon I can get around 10 with a little more tweaking!


----------



## Perplexus (Sep 2, 2011)

I've managed a 59, but none of my scores are submitting...

Anyone know why I can't manage any submissions at all? Even my stock, baseline score won't submit thru 3dmark03. I've made an account on the Results website.

The system profiler thing in 3dmark03 also seems to have trouble with my hardware, it doesn't want to see the RAM frequencies at all... might this have something to do with it?


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 2, 2011)

system requirement for 3dmark 03

Minimum System Recommendations
x86 compatible processor, 1000MHz
256MB of RAM (512MB recommended)
1.0GB of free hard disk space
Windows® 98/SE/ME/2000/XP
DirectX® 9.0c or later
DirectX® 9.0 compatible graphics adapter that has 32MB of memory and is fully DirectX®7.0 compliant
Microsoft® Internet Explorer® 6

i got the perfect rig


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> system requirement for 3dmark 03
> 
> Minimum System Recommendations
> x86 compatible processor, 1000MHz
> ...



min requirements score like 700 still i tried it with my netbook which is close

underclocked cpu to 1ghz
ram forced to 512mb
regular HDD
X1270 mobile


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 3, 2011)

newer cpu's have better multimedia extensions, cache, etc... so even underclocked they'd be better than the same older cpu at the same speed. same for the gpu


----------



## cmberry20 (Sep 3, 2011)

under 35 now!!!


----------



## joseaugusto1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Just got 16 ... if someone beats me let me know please  

http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434753


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 3, 2011)

joseaugusto1 said:


> Just got 16 ... if someone beats me let me know please
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434753



If W1zzard will accept that (with no scores for the various tests), I actually had one run with a score of 0.

I did not save it, though, because I believed unless you have scores for each individual test, it would be invalid.

EDIT:

How about this?


----------



## ZacBlack (Sep 3, 2011)

joseaugusto1 said:


> Just got 16 ... if someone beats me let me know please
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434753



What happened to your Vertex Shader and Ragtroll? Besides it says your driver isn't approved.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 3, 2011)

ZacBlack said:


> What happened to your Vertex Shader and Ragtroll? Besides it says your driver isn't approved.



I would like to get a clarification on the driver, also.


----------



## ZacBlack (Sep 3, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> How about this?



That has the same problems.


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 3, 2011)

just like to point out... 

All desktop systems are welcome to submit their entry (no notebooks, netboooks, tablets or other such portable systems).

number 4 of the rules for this one. well so much for my laptop then... now to dig out an old rig lol


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 3, 2011)

ZacBlack said:


> That has the same problems.



I know, but he asked...


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 3, 2011)

got a quick question, what's the power requirement for the prototype and will they have drivers for it?


----------



## joseaugusto1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ive noticed that the FPS rates below 0.5 simply wont show on the website no matter what you do those wont show i watched myself my computer going through all the tests it actually took around 1 hour run to get the 16 score... i think it is not valid when it says N/A because that means that the actual test wasnt taken. And about the Driver issue im using the latest drivers from Nvidia, i read in another thread that a guy said that the driver issue could be just that futuremark doesnt updates its drivers database for 3Dmark03... that is just my opinion, i guess we still have to wait for W1zzard to clear this out 

EDIT: i just noticed that my Rag Troll is marked as N/A i guess ill have to do it again ... sigh... this is becoming really hard  LOL ...it is fun tho


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 3, 2011)

Greattttt


----------



## cdawall (Sep 3, 2011)

just FYI it was clarified earlier outside of modding 3dmark and its checksum anything was good to go software wise that would include running a driver that is not 3dmark approved.


----------



## sh4un (Sep 3, 2011)

7742 3DMarks with a 4670 (sad, but it's my best card, on my only gaming rig)
not great, but maybe i can get in on the random.

http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434833


----------



## Maban (Sep 3, 2011)

There was never anything here either.


----------



## deleted (Sep 3, 2011)

http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434889?show_ads=true&page=/3dm03/6434889?key=HEHkaduALJRdwyJ04LJ57FwBy2sXuH

I'm guessing this doesn't count? It actually did run all of the tests, with 5-10 frames rendered for each one. Took 11 hours.


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 3, 2011)

it didn't run nature, at least it shows it as n/a. i think nature is the one it has to run


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 3, 2011)

I know this likely wont be answered, but can I run my Zotac Atom/Ion board even if it reports as a mobile chipset?


----------



## kereta (Sep 3, 2011)

I am not too sure about getting N/A, I guess the lowest we can get is 0fps right? Any ideas?


----------



## deleted (Sep 3, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> it didn't run nature, at least it shows it as n/a. i think nature is the one it has to run



Oh it ran, alright. I got a whole 14 frames out of that one. Something about a phoenix that falls in a river or something like that.

Edit: Just looked it up, apparently it was a butterfly. Half the textures were missing since it's running from an JABOD volume of ~200 MB IDE drives, though.


----------



## kereta (Sep 3, 2011)

ok, this is just like what joseaugusto1 said, if the FPS is 0 fps, it won't appear in the online result, however if I don't run the test at all, N/A would appear in the online result.

So how do we determine the results' validity?


----------



## zsolt_93 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wanted a low score so I fired up prime95 on 2 cores+ furmark 1CPU core+gpu+ downclocked gpu to the lowest i could... ran 3dmark happy that everything worked out... and then my score was above 70k, i think i found a bug in there somewhere because i couldn't score that high with no other programs running just 3dmark so i give up.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 3, 2011)

kereta said:


> ok, this is just like what joseaugusto1 said, if the FPS is 0 fps, it won't appear in the online result, however if I don't run the test at all, N/A would appear in the online result.
> 
> So how do we determine the results' validity?



too add more confusion to that, vertex shader and ragtroll will show N/A if they run successfully if the FPS is below a certain amount (thinks it's below around 0.5 or something)


----------



## joseaugusto1 (Sep 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> too add more confusion to that, vertex shader and ragtroll will show N/A if they run successfully if the FPS is below a certain amount (thinks it's below around 0.5 or something)



So wait what you are saying is that if the results for Rag Troll and Vertex Shader are below 0.5 they will show as N/A ? so that means this score is right , right?

http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434753


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 3, 2011)

joseaugusto1 said:


> So wait what you are saying is that if the results for Rag Troll and Vertex Shader are below 0.5 they will show as N/A ? so that means this score is right , right?
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6434753



not exactly 0.5, all i know is that if i slowly reduce my clockspeed on my graphics it will eventually switch to N/A when the 3d score gets under 20, even though the test ran successfully, in my opinion that's a valid run


----------



## Het (Sep 3, 2011)

http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6435089?show_ads=true&page=/3dm03/6435089?key=Hb7EVURnFbVw8m7EFCrPXfa6yyNjHZ


----------



## joseaugusto1 (Sep 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> not exactly 0.5, all i know is that if i slowly reduce my clockspeed on my graphics it will eventually switch to N/A when the 3d score gets under 20, even though the test ran successfully, in my opinion that's a valid run



Yeah I actually watched my PC going through all those tests ( it was painfully slow LOL) but still shows them as N/A ... Someone really needs to tell us what is actually considered as "Valid Run"


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 3, 2011)

joseaugusto1 said:


> Yeah I actually watched my PC going through all those tests ( it was painfully slow LOL) but still shows them as N/A ... Someone really needs to tell us what is actually considered as "Valid Run"



you need to run all 4 graphics tests for a valid 3d score, the cpu score doesn't affect it, therefore i think a valid run must be anything that has a valid 3d score, running all benchmarks.

remember, most of us are running the free version, and therefore we can't change any settings anyway

so, from logic, it has to be a valid 3d score (if one of the tests doesn't complete the futuremark page marks it as invalid anyway)

and it has to be done on a DX9 card for the program to run a full test (DX8 and 7 cards will run a reduced version of the benchmark)


----------



## joseaugusto1 (Sep 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you need to run all 4 graphics tests for a valid 3d score, the cpu score doesn't affect it, therefore i think a valid run must be anything that has a valid 3d score, running all benchmarks.
> 
> remember, most of us are running the free version, and therefore we can't change any settings anyway
> 
> ...


Nice to know that... I guess ill just try yo beat my 16 3DMark record thanks for the info


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 3, 2011)

Im reaching my limits i got 30 marks on my fx5500 50 on core and 40 on memory.

Now I have flashed it, so it is running at 35/40.

I have some conclusions:

having the cpu at full speed helped me getting a lower score
The memory clocks is what is limiting the results the most


----------



## kereta (Sep 3, 2011)

cmberry20 said:


> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/5771751?show...esultType=10



well, just to remind you all that this is one hell of a score.


----------



## option350z (Sep 3, 2011)

With valid 0's and not N/A on the Gpu tests.
As well as getting it to show up on the leader boards officially you need approved drivers as well.


----------



## option350z (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm just gonna throw this out there but it does say you have to submit a validation link with your entry. To me that means it must be leader board valid. So I'm figuring future mark has to approve of the score before you submit it.

Scratch that, I just found the link for 3dmark scores and leader boards. Problem is how will you know a score is valid unless its post on the future mark leader boards.
http://www.3dmark.com/support/troubleshooting-my-results/
We can complete all the gpu tests with 0 and get away with N/A's on the cpu stuff. And it still will give a 3d mark score...so is that technically valid? I will post this in the other post for this contest as well.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 3, 2011)

option350z said:


> I'm just gonna throw this out there but it does say you have to submit a validation link with your entry. To me that means it must be leader board valid. So I'm figuring future mark has to approve of the score before you submit it.



that's the conclusion i came to


----------



## erocker (Sep 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> the cpu score doesn't affect it



From the results I've been getting I don't think that's the case?


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 3, 2011)

erocker said:


> From the results I've been getting I don't think that's the case?



what's scores you been getting?

i've varied my CPU speed between 200mhz and 1ghz and its made no difference whatsoever


----------



## option350z (Sep 3, 2011)

Actually I just looked up from years past the last power color give away for an hd3850. The score technically doesn't have to be valid on the leader boards. However you do have to complete the whole test and get an actual 3d mark score to qualify. Since it's not sponsored by future mark, any driver changes are valid and doesn't need to be FM approved.


----------



## HTC (Sep 3, 2011)

First, i ran 3D03 @ my regular CPU / GPU speed (E8400 @ 9*225 / Sapphire 6850 @ 620/800) and got this:







Then, i ran Furmark and OCCT Linpack test @ the same time and got this:






Looking good, i thought ... then, i ran Furmark, Kombustor and OCCT GPU test for good measure and got this:






Better, but still isn't nowhere near enough  Let's see if i can add something: the previous run with prime95 and Intel Burn Test added to it and got this:






Argh  What i's giving me such a high score? these are the details of the previous run:






17.5 FPS @ best and i still get over 2K points? Where can i reduce? Do i really need to mess up my underclocks (CPU and GPU) for this?


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 3, 2011)

HTC said:


> First, i ran 3D03 @ my regular CPU / GPU speed (E8400 @ 9*225 / Sapphire 6850 @ 620/800) and got this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110903/2011-09-03_012257.jpg
> 
> ...



you get such a high score because of your parts, you will not be able to get a low score with a 6850, it just has too many shaders, your competing against fx5200 and similar, you can't win no matter how low the clockspeed goes


----------



## HTC (Sep 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you get such a high score because of your parts, you will not be able to get a low score with a 6850, it just has too many shaders, your competing against fx5200 and similar, *you can't win no matter how low the clockspeed goes*



Maybe. Just because i don't know where to reduce doesn't mean it's not possible to win with my hardware, though it's much harder, granted.

I'll try something else i thought of which may or may not help: dunno, yet.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 3, 2011)

HTC said:


> Maybe. Just because i don't know where to reduce doesn't mean it's not possible to win with my hardware, though it's much harder, granted.
> 
> I'll try something else i thought of which may or may not help: dunno, yet.



your going to have to reduce your clockspeeds


----------



## cmberry20 (Sep 3, 2011)

Now under 15!!!

Reckon I can get under 10 on the next run!!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 3, 2011)

cmberry20 said:


> Now under 15!!!
> 
> Reckon I can get under 10 on the next run!!!



i'm getting close to 10 now!


----------



## cmberry20 (Sep 3, 2011)

What system you running?

I'm currently running it on Athlon XP @ 1Ghz, 512Mb DDR1 Ram & a NVidia 5200 card.

Its a sod trying to get it stable at low speed & several times I thought I would have got less then 10 but the driver keeps bombing out with errors.

Plus it takes about 1 hour to run all the way through!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 3, 2011)

cmberry20 said:


> What system you running?
> 
> I'm currently running it on Athlon XP @ 1Ghz, 512Mb DDR1 Ram & a NVidia 5200 card.
> 
> ...



my driver keeps bombing out as well

i'm running a phenom ii x2 550, 4GB of 1600mhz ram, and an nvidia 7025


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 3, 2011)

I got 1610 I didn't know my IGP is so "powerful" at stock


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 3, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> I got 1610 I didn't know my IGP is so "powerful" at stock



it's an old benchmark


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> it's an old benchmark



I was sarcastic  most of the test were super choppy at 5 FPS, I think some of the GPUs at the time were more powerful than my IGP only the CPU test were better at 10-20 FPS 

Anyway I don't think I could get less than 50 even after underclocking, my computer is too much powerful for 3Dmark06.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 4, 2011)

@W1zzard,

Could you please clarify what constitutes a valid score?

Do we simply need some number for the four graphics tests (other than N/A), and a number for 3DMark score?

Or, do we need to complete all the tests, or what?

Thanks


----------



## Maban (Sep 4, 2011)

61 and dropping. Who knows, I may just win.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 4, 2011)

156,000 i win, okay not even close but i cant be bothered to try dropping my score so ill just submit my 156k and call it a day

i should mention that was done on an 8600GTS 256mb + 2500k stock i didnt even try. good luck to whomever gets the lowest score.


----------



## Theocritus (Sep 4, 2011)

http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6435352

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2385096&postcount=73


----------



## kereta (Sep 4, 2011)

Theocritus said:


> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6435352
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2385096&postcount=73



I doubt your score is valid, if the test details don't show, then I am convinced, but N/A seems could simply mean that you didn't run all tests.


----------



## tioslash (Sep 4, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> @W1zzard,
> 
> Could you please clarify what constitutes a valid score?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I would like some clarification on this aswell, and also regarding the fact that if the fps is just too low, the test either doesn´t show on the online result, or in some of them it shows as N/A. 

Do we need ALL tests to have an actual fps value i.e 0.9, 1.0 to be valid , or it can be hidden as long as we completed all tests and have a 3dmark score? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Maban (Sep 4, 2011)

Got mine down to 10. Not sure if I can get lower than that. http://screencast.com/t/a1cTl5WxYXHu
http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6435606


----------



## joseaugusto1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Geez guys you are getting really nice scores !! i guess ill try to beat my 16 score LOL


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 4, 2011)

cmberry20 said:


> Anyone got lower than 5!!
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/5771751?sho...?compareResultId=5771751&compareResultType=10



Of all the scores I have seen, this is the only one where less than one (zero) are displayed.

When I get .5FPS, for example, the results simply will not show up in ORB.


----------



## option350z (Sep 4, 2011)

Just one question..How does a VIA/S3 Uni chrome pro run a DX9 Bench if it doesn't have support for DX9. I'm curious cause I looked it up but I'm not sure...


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 4, 2011)

i just managed 16, and i think there is still room for improvement


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a pentium 1 133mhz I can try but I doubt it would even run the program


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 5, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> wow the lowest 3dmark 03 score? that is going to be a tough one as i know hundreds of us have decades old hardware that may only just about run 03




like an asrock skt 7 mobo and duron 950MHz and 128MB ram winXP and to finish it off GF4 440MX 64MB AGP


----------



## Crashed (Sep 5, 2011)

It is silly that notebooks are baned. Could you tell me WHY?:shadedshu


----------



## cmberry20 (Sep 5, 2011)

> like an asrock skt 7 mobo and duron 950MHz and 128MB ram winXP and to finish it off GF4 440MX 64MB AGP



The GF4 MX440 cards didnt support DX8 let alone DX9!!! So good luck running any of the tests with one of them!!!

Slowest DX9 cards on the market are the NVidia 5200 & the ATI 9550 - both of which I own!!! ( I knew there would be a day when they would be useful!! )


----------



## option350z (Sep 5, 2011)

cmberry20 said:


> The GF4 MX440 cards didnt support DX8 let alone DX9!!! So good luck running any of the tests with one of them!!!
> 
> Slowest DX9 cards on the market are the NVidia 5200 & the ATI 9550 - both of which I own!!! ( I knew there would be a day when they would be useful!! )



You are not the only one with both.  Plus my friends and I got a hold of a lot of very old processors and boards. Including an Athlon XP-M Mobile. Can't wait till we start.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 5, 2011)

I just managed a 0, and it ran all the tests as you can see from that image below, but it says the result is invalid, maybe it was so slow it didn't render a single frame on those tests?

http://imageshack.us/f/10/lolce.png/

is this result valid?


----------



## G10 (Sep 5, 2011)

i managed to score 21 3DMarks with some real downclock both cpu + vga..





good luck everybody!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 5, 2011)

OK, on my P4 AGP X800 I score 8990 on latest drivers, and 7952 on ATI Catalyst 4.5 which is the earliest drivers that cover x800 series.

Now, I will develop a nice .pss Programmable SmartShader effect to really slow things down! 

**********

BLIMEY! It is REALLY HARD to slow this thing down. I got it down to 1196... so a factor of 8... but I need to go another factor of 1000x. I think finding an old PCI DX9 or IGP is the only way to go. This X800 is way too fast! LOL. BTW, many IGP's are not fully compatible with things like pixel shader 2.0... so that might explain some of the N/A's.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 6, 2011)

i don't believe it is possible to go sub 10.
If you have less than 0.05 fps in a test the test will appear as N/A.

Someone here managed to get 0.05-0.1 fps in every test and got a score of 10. I have multiple runs with 10 and the fps on gt1 is 0.2 on some and 0.3 on others.

I managed to get my system on extreme load and i got 6 frames on gt1, 2 frames on gt2 and 1 frame on each of the other 2 tests. 5hours later the run was finished and 3dmark outputted this: http://imageshack.us/f/10/lolce.png/
I uploaded this result anyway and it appears to be 0 3dmark.
I have the free version, so in order to display the pixel filtrate tests results it had to run all the previous tests. Also someone claimed a 5 3dmark score result, in the page you can clearly see the 0fps, which cannot happen since every result under 0.5fps won´t display on the results page.

EDIT: it is possible to go sub 10, i just managed i guess the minimum frame rate it tracks is 0.01 fps?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks like the "rules" of the game should change, so that it isnt necessarily "slowest" but "slowest but still registers all indices in 3dmark03".  That would therefore require balanced tweaking rather than just running some CPU/GPU eating background task.


----------



## Maban (Sep 6, 2011)

Cue Springsteen, cause I'm going down. Down to 8. These tests take FOREVER to load. Over five hours to get a GPU and CPU score.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 6, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Looks like the "rules" of the game should change, so that it isnt necessarily "slowest" but "slowest but still registers all indices in 3dmark03".  That would therefore require balanced tweaking rather than just running some CPU/GPU eating background task.



Yes, if the only measure is the ORB result.

If one is allowed to post a screenshot of the 'Details' showing all tests were actually completed (I would like clarification on that point) despite the fact the ORB does not list them, as is the case when sub-1FPS framerates are achieved, then perhaps not.

However, I believe detailed rules should be posted, not simply saying what is or is not allowed, but also what the results must and must not show.


----------



## Maban (Sep 6, 2011)

Managed to get 0 FPS in a few tests. The first test must have been below 0 or something so it didn't count. http://screencast.com/t/NznmVyxJg


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 7, 2011)

I do not believe it is possible to be below zero.

To the best of my limited knowledge, N/A means the test failed or did not complete.


----------



## Maban (Sep 7, 2011)

I wasn't around to watch it so I have no idea whether it ran properly or not. With what I'm doing I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 7, 2011)

Maban said:


> Managed to get 0 FPS in a few tests. The first test must have been below 0 or something so it didn't count. http://screencast.com/t/NznmVyxJg



Nice run man! I'm struggling with the exact same problem. If you can get rid of the N/A on the first test you will win for sure. There is a certain amount of frames that need to be rendered in each game test in order to achieve a valid result. i got the exact same error, but on GT4, it only renders a single frame and the result on that test is listed as N/A.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 7, 2011)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> <SNIP>If you can get rid of the N/A on the first test you will win for sure. <SNIP>



So, valid scores for only the four graphics tests are required to obtain a qualified score for the contest?

If that is the case, I have been wasting time trying to get scores for each and every test, including the sound tests.


----------



## Maban (Sep 7, 2011)

The actual 3DMark score is just the GPU score. While CPU might affect the GPU tests, the CPU tests are NOT calculated into the final score. Whether PowerColor/W1zzard accepts entries without CPU scores, I don't know. And the other tests are just feature tests. After the GPU tests complete, you can simply press escape and submit.

CPU scores were not included in the final score until 3DMark06.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 7, 2011)

Maban said:


> The actual 3DMark score is just the GPU score. While CPU might affect the GPU tests, the CPU tests are NOT calculated into the final score. Whether PowerColor/W1zzard accepts entries without CPU scores, I don't know. And the other tests are just feature tests. After the GPU tests complete, you can simply press escape and submit.
> 
> CPU scores were not included in the final score until 3DMark06.



OK, so I have been wasting my time.

But, as you say, we still need to know what is and what is not acceptable, since the rules are vague regarding that point.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 7, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> So, valid scores for only the four graphics tests are required to obtain a qualified score for the contest?
> 
> If that is the case, I have been wasting time trying to get scores for each and every test, including the sound tests.



A valid score consists of valid runs on each of the game tests, at least 
3d mark 2003 uses the scores of these 4 tests to calculate the final score, so i guess that we only need valid runs on those.


----------



## makaka (Sep 8, 2011)

*Conclusion*

It is not hard to score 0 or 1 on this contest , it do not depend also on hardware , i managed to get 49 from a gtx 570 and 2600k .
http://xtupload.com/image-3FED_4E694638.jpg

tests really take too long to complete and it do not make sense to waste more time , 

Stuff here has first to clarifies what do the valid result stand for , i was also able to get a 0 in overall score (all test passed), i think getting too low will result in N/A in all score with overall of 0


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 9, 2011)

makaka said:


> It is not hard to score 0 or 1 on this contest , it do not depend also on hardware , i managed to get 49 from a gtx 570 and 2600k .
> http://xtupload.com/image-3FED_4E694638.jpg
> 
> tests really take too long to complete and it do not make sense to waste more time ,
> ...



the rules have changed... i got a valid score of 5 without N/A on the game tests. Now you need to have every game test (GT1  to GT4) to have a numerical number on orb, or it won't count.


----------



## Darkrix (Sep 9, 2011)

*well i think this reslut is valid*

http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6437257?show_ads=true&page=/3dm03/6437257?key=yU8m3yYbbhQUAcr3vafkhUdqQfBMbc



178 marks every test at 1
alldone with default settings..
but i think its not enough for the grand prize tho..

its done with laptop..
with some funny things going oon with it..


----------



## Darkrix (Sep 9, 2011)

ok tested more if the game fps goes under 1 it dosent show it in the ORB.. so this is the lowest i can go  .. now got 112 but only wings showed 1 others was missing from orb details showed 
wings 1.2 battle 0.9 trilss lair 0.8 mother nature 0.9  and orb showed only the wings like i told..
damn shame,, well ill try to keep it so near 1.0 as i can so maby ill get some off from the 178..


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 9, 2011)

Darkrix said:


> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6437257?show_ads=true&page=/3dm03/6437257?key=yU8m3yYbbhQUAcr3vafkhUdqQfBMbc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought I might point out, according to section 4 of the rules;

All desktop systems are welcome to submit their entry (no notebooks, netboooks, tablets or other such portable systems).


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 9, 2011)

Darkrix said:


> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6437257?show_ads=true&page=/3dm03/6437257?key=yU8m3yYbbhQUAcr3vafkhUdqQfBMbc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



laptops are not allowed in this contest, read the rules


----------



## Darkrix (Sep 9, 2011)

lol so i missed that part well then i have to do something to my home comp lets see how low i can go.. now its maby a bit too quick.. http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6437328


----------



## Dapixelassassin (Sep 10, 2011)

Crashed said:


> It is silly that notebooks are baned. Could you tell me WHY?:shadedshu



No...it is not. It is there rules. You must have a desktop GPU to win/enter


----------



## Dapixelassassin (Sep 10, 2011)

Darkrix said:


> http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6437257?show_ads=true&page=/3dm03/6437257?key=yU8m3yYbbhQUAcr3vafkhUdqQfBMbc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Invalid score...no freaking laptops or portable devices. Read rules plz...


----------

